# Bloody beak scare..



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mr. Zigs seems to always know how to scare me....I woke up this morning only to discover his beak was RED! I freaked since it looked very much like blood only to discover the boy has been eating his raspberries...I forgot I put them in there last night...:wacko: Now I feel silly...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

awww you silly  that must of been scary, the other day I noticed the bottom of Ollie's beak looked a little bit red I thought it might be blood I don't remember him having anything red but it went away and he was fine, so I am still not sure what happened maybe Ollie banged it a little to hard on something he is always beak banging everything...lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They do love that banging...I thought he preened some of his wing feathers and broke one again...turns out he really loves raspberries...lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!!!! Good one.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

LOL! Birds seem to think its fun to scare the living daylights out of us


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

yikes, that must of scared you. Glad he really loves rasberries though  I do too


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> yikes, that must of scared you. Glad he really loves rasberries though  I do too


Me too!!! I always get a big bag!...they're like $3 frozen and they taste the same once they thaw out..the fresh ones are like $4 for not even a quarter of what's in the bag.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

I love raspberries too, all kinds of berries actually.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!!! :lol: How funny. What a way to be greeted in the morning.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL, vampire Ziggy. :lol: How funny!


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

One of my conures eats his papaya and since he has a white beak it looks like he is wearing lipstick.


----------

